# Help! Best way to remove vinyl lettering from my van is...??



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I need to get the lettering and signs off my van pronto! Can anyone suggests a good, simple method that won't destroy the paint?

Thanks!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

If the vinyl is still flexible sit it in the sun and it may peel right off, the awful pinstripes that were on my truck when i bought it came right off when they were warm enough.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Easy-Off oven cleaner. Test in an inconspicuous area first, and wash off right after with soap and water.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

A hair dryer set on hot. Start at one end, start peeling and follow it with the gun.
A heat gun is too hot. A simple hair dryer gun will do the job.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Goo-Gone Is made for removing vinyl signs and lettering off cars and trucks . You can get it at either Advance or Auto Zone.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

heat gun on low heat and goo-gone for the rest.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll try the hair dryer. Had decent luck with a flat razor blade too.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Novus #2 will easily remove that old glue that the hair dryer will leave behind, and polish up the paint to boot. Cheap, about $5 a bottle, goes a long ways.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

shaving cream works too …


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Milo:* We're waiting!! how did you do it? Before and after pix, please.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

I was a mechanic/ Body man before I got real sick and could not work any more but I worked at a cab co.
We had these special little rubber like wheels on an arbor they fit into a hand drill you just go over the area you want gone and presto their gone. (Glue and All)
Make sure you do not set in one spot or it will or can burn paint.

I removed and applied many decals and by far this is the best way to go IMO.
For the life of me I can't remember what they were called. I got ours at our local paint and body supply co.
I think Autozone carried them too!
Good luck and like poopiekat says tell us how it turned out and what method you used.

I found it!! here are some links to them:









http://www.tcpglobal.com/autobodydepot/adhremove.aspx
http://search.eastwood.com/search?asug=&w=vinyl+erasers&p=Q&ts=custom

I hope this helps!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I sent Milo a PM asking him what he ended up doing…

This was his reply…

*=======================================================*
From *Milo*
Sent *1 day ago*
Subject *Re: Help! Best way to remove vinyl lettering from my van is…??*
Message 
*I ended up using one of those specialty erasers. Still need to goo gone some residue. New Years!

Need to build a new shop too!*

-Beer, Beer, Thank God for Beer. It's my way of keeping my mind fresh and clear…
*=======================================================*

So, now you know the Final Answer…

Milo, thank you for your reply.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow, Joe!! Finally, we have closure. Glad he answered you, because it seemed likely he would never follow up his query with a conclusion for the benefit of LJs. I hate when that happens ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wood chisel works too …don't use *too-big-a-mallet*


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry poopiekat! Didn't mean to leave folks hanging. The last 5 months have been absolutely INSANE, quit old job, got new job, moved, finishing grad school, workworkworkwork. I am hoping that I will finally have time to get my new shop in order in the next couple months.

but first, anyone know how to move my old shed about 40 feet up and incline without taking it apart….?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Big fork lift?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Jack it up put lengths of 4" pvc pipe under it for rollers call your buddies and have plenty of beer


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

We got a crane that could easily handle the 40 ft and the up the slope part.
How big is that old shed.
Would we need the purdy big , big ass, or huge crane?


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Crank, how are you going to get a crane here?!?


----------

